# My New Eclipse 7200 MkII



## therock482 (Aug 24, 2006)

Here are some photos of my new Eclipse CD 7200 MkII I got today!!! Also got the Ipod connector. I bought it from Woofers Etc. for $469.00 and received it about three days later. I will do a review against my current Alpine 9835 once I get it installed and play with it this weekend. Look for the review soon.

Enjoy,

Jake


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

meh.

j/k looks nice. it is a nice capable unit. good luck with her.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks good. I can't wait to get mine. I have about another two weeks according to Eclipse.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

UCF52 said:


> Looks good. I can't wait to get mine. I have about another two weeks according to Eclipse.


ur gettin one too?


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got one too 

Join the club! Great unit btw, I love mine! I plan to write a review the moment finals are over. I've had it for about a month so now would be a good time for a review.

Good luck!


----------



## typericey (May 13, 2006)

sweet! i hope someone can do a 7200mkII vs 9887 review.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

typericey said:


> sweet! i hope someone can do a 7200mkII vs 9887 review.


x2

add vs. drz9255


----------



## zucchero (Mar 25, 2008)

congrats.thats a very nice HU.


----------



## ike3000 (Mar 28, 2008)

nice HU! i'm really contemplating this one. still debtaing between the 7200mkII and 9887. each has its pluses and minuses. so hard to choose.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

mojako said:


> x2
> 
> add vs. drz9255


The DRZ9255 will crush the 7200. So there isn't really a reason to do that review  I've got a 7200 and will be picking up a 9255 this summer since they are being discontinued at the end of Clarion's fiscal year


----------



## therock482 (Aug 24, 2006)

It was a hard choice for me since I have been using Alpine head units for the last 5 years. The things that made me go with the Eclipse for now are the built in bluetooth and the fact that I did not have to buy any extra kit to get the full sound processing control out of the unit. I also read reviews that the first Gen. Alpine bluetooth was bad and the second gen. has a echo problem. I want good eq. control and sound quality first with Ipod control then bluetooth comes last for me. In my state (Washington) there is a law going into effect July 1st that limits you from driving and talking on your phone at the same time. 

If I decide I don't like the Eclipse then I would probably get the 9887 with a Parrot bluetooth interface. Has anyone used the Parrot bluetooth system??


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

tcguy85 said:


> ur gettin one too?


Yea, I ordered it a few weeks ago through Eclipse, but they are back ordered for at least another week and half.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Daishi said:


> The DRZ9255 will crush the 7200. So there isn't really a reason to do that review  I've got a 7200 and will be picking up a 9255 this summer since they are being discontinued at the end of Clarion's fiscal year


Unless the two are compared how would you know?


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

WLDock said:


> Unless the two are compared how would you know?


As far as convenience features, the 7200 beats the DRZ. As far as SQ and processing, the DRZ beats the 7200, depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Great HU, congrats!


----------



## typericey (May 13, 2006)

guys is it safe to buy from woofersetc?


----------



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

Daishi said:


> The DRZ9255 will crush the 7200. So there isn't really a reason to do that review  I've got a 7200 and will be picking up a 9255 this summer since they are being discontinued at the end of Clarion's fiscal year


 
I'd like more info on this "discontinued"


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

kidwolf909 said:


> As far as convenience features, the 7200 beats the DRZ. As far as SQ and processing, the DRZ beats the 7200, depends on what you're looking for.


While I have only played with a DRZ and owned older Eclipse decks, I have never owned and compared the 7200 MkII against a DRZ. Yes we all know the great feedback on the DRZ but the 7200 MkII seems like no sloutch of a deck itself. And by just reading specs...the DRZ is clearly the winner if you want to run 4-way using just the deck as the 7200 MkII is not capable. 

However, in no way am I convinced that the DRZ's 5-band parametric "BEATS" or will "CRUSH" the 7200 MkII's 5-band-MID, 5-band-HIGH, and 1-band LOW EQ.

Unless one compares the two running the same system there is NO way to know how far apart these two decks are in terms of overall SQ....provided the goal is a three-way system.

If one were to buy a new DRZ it would run about $750 on the low end....The 7200 MkII runs about $470 right now...could add a processor with the difference. Given the car environment which setup would sound better then?

I think many want a DRZ but the Eclipse is hard to overlook.


----------



## therock482 (Aug 24, 2006)

The first thing I checked when I got mine from Woofers Etc. was to see is they took the serial number of the back of the unit, I can tell you that it is still there. That and they have really fast shipping. They seem good to me so far.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

kidwolf909 said:


> As far as convenience features, the 7200 beats the DRZ. As far as SQ and processing, the DRZ beats the 7200, depends on what you're looking for.


Hey, I assume you have used the E-iServ, how do you like it? I have toyed around with it, but am curious how well the auto t/a works and why the online EQ isn't up yet? Just looking for any feedback that you may have about the E-iServ...


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

UCF52 said:


> Hey, I assume you have used the E-iServ, how do you like it? I have toyed around with it, but am curious how well the auto t/a works and why the online EQ isn't up yet? Just looking for any feedback that you may have about the E-iServ...


I don't have the MEI-100 microphone yet so I haven't been able to use the E-Iserv auto functions yet, unfortunately. I'm not sure why the online EQ isn't available to us, but I assume it becomes available when you upload your sound data after using the microphone to measure the frequency characteristics.

Sorry I don't have much more information for you. I'm trying to find the microphone at a brick and mortar so I don't have to pay as much for shipping as I do for the mic itself.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

kidwolf909 said:


> I don't have the MEI-100 microphone yet so I haven't been able to use the E-Iserv auto functions yet, unfortunately. I'm not sure why the online EQ isn't available to us, but I assume it becomes available when you upload your sound data after using the microphone to measure the frequency characteristics.
> 
> Sorry I don't have much more information for you. I'm trying to find the microphone at a brick and mortar so I don't have to pay as much for shipping as I do for the mic itself.


Ah, it doesn't come with the mic? I can get them for 10 bucks, so let me know if you want one. But, yea I figured once you upload data, more features become available.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

UCF52 said:


> Ah, it doesn't come with the mic? I can get them for 10 bucks, so let me know if you want one. But, yea I figured once you upload data, more features become available.


Yea they don't come with the microphone. I can get them for as cheap as $17 from Sonic Electronix, but the shipping is $15! I'm not gonna pay that much for shipping when the product is only 2 bucks more you know?

You're a distributor for Eclipse right?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Should get mine around the 17th or so..
I will get some *Mic's *too


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

kidwolf909 said:


> Yea they don't come with the microphone. I can get them for as cheap as $17 from Sonic Electronix, but the shipping is $15! I'm not gonna pay that much for shipping when the product is only 2 bucks more you know?
> 
> You're a distributor for Eclipse right?


Yea I hear you. I am not a distrubutor, but I work for Circuit City, so I can get some pretty ridiculous discounts. Anyways, I can get them for 10 shipped to my store. I can't imagine shipping being more than five to seven dollars from me to you, so just let me know. 

I will say that it could be awhile because the 7200's and iPod adapters are back ordered for a few more weeks, so it could take about 3-4 weeks before you got it.



tr0y_audi0 said:


> Should get mine around the 17th or so..
> I will get some *Mic's *too


Sweet. The more 7200 users the better. I'm sure I'll have a few questions as this will be my first time going active.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Dumb question... Is it safe to say that this unit is just as capable as the 9887 or 880? 

More capable? Less capable? :blush:


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

I apologize for asking such a dumb question.

The specs tell me that it should be just as capable... I've just never owned any Eclipse products and don't have a dealer in my area to check them out.


----------



## uptown4784 (Dec 6, 2006)

ANy reviews? I dont want Apline HU anymore since they bugging with IPOD thing


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

BEAVER said:


> I apologize for asking such a dumb question.
> 
> The specs tell me that it should be just as capable... I've just never owned any Eclipse products and don't have a dealer in my area to check them out.


No such thing as a dumb question, well maybe. Anyways, each will have their own perks, but for the most part they are all 3-way capable with t/a and good enough EQ's.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

BoomHz said:


> I'd like more info on this "discontinued"


A guy on another forum I frequent is a Clarion dealer and was told by his rep that once the stock runs out this year it is done.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

WLDock said:


> While I have only played with a DRZ and owned older Eclipse decks, I have never owned and compared the 7200 MkII against a DRZ. Yes we all know the great feedback on the DRZ but the 7200 MkII seems like no sloutch of a deck itself. And by just reading specs...the DRZ is clearly the winner if you want to run 4-way using just the deck as the 7200 MkII is not capable.
> 
> However, in no way am I convinced that the DRZ's 5-band parametric "BEATS" or will "CRUSH" the 7200 MkII's 5-band-MID, 5-band-HIGH, and 1-band LOW EQ.
> 
> ...


I probably went a bit overboard with the "crush" comment  Based on specifications the DRZ is the clear winner, but yes, the 7200 is a very nice unit. The biggest difference between the 7200 and the 7100 that I noticed was a drop in noise by at least 3-6dB. That alone was worth the swap out. We don't unforutnately have any real info on the new DACs being used and some other info on the 7200.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Daishi said:


> I probably went a bit overboard with the "crush" comment  Based on specifications the DRZ is the clear winner, but yes, the 7200 is a very nice unit. The biggest difference between the 7200 and the 7100 that I noticed was a drop in noise by at least 3-6dB. That alone was worth the swap out. We don't unforutnately have any real info on the new DACs being used and some other info on the 7200.


Could the drop in noise be because it is a dead head? I'm not sure what the loss of an internal amp is besides the decrease in heat.

Anyways, in my opinion, cost must be a factor when comparing items (i.e. cost benefit). Sure the DRZ is better, but is it "x" amount of dollars better? <-- this answer will be different for everybody.


----------

